# [OT]La più grande idiozia da voi commessa con un computer

## bsolar

C'è qualcosa del genere in inglese e ho pensato di vedere se siamo all'altezza...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Stavo modificando la mia partizione root (reiserfs) con parted dal livecd. Era una delle prime volte che usavo parted ma in fondo dovevo semplicemente ridurre la partizione da 27GB ad una ventina, ed era una partizione mezza vuota.

Ho comandato il resize ed ho specificato la dimensione... decimali inclusi!

Il disco ha cominciato a gracchiare ed io fiducioso guardavo la barra di stato avanzare lentamente. Una decina di minuti dopo la percentuale ancora avanzava lentamente: 97%, 98%, 99%, 100%!

101%???!  :Shocked: 

Mi son detto beh, tanto vale andare avanti e sperare in bene (sapete quando ci si aggrappa a speranze irrazionali...). Arrivato al 130% si è fermato per un errore (out of boundary...).   :Confused:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Fatto un rebuild-tree, mi si è presentata davanti la manifestazione tangibile del disastro. Lost+Found conteneva 15'000+ entrate, riconoscibili solo da un numero (credo l'inode) e dagli attributi (il mio ls a colori sorprendentemente mostrava ancora che erano directory, eseguibili, file di testo...).

In poche parole ho detto a parted di cambiare il size della partizione a 20'000GB invece di 20GB.

Mi sono insultato a morte.

----------

## stefanonafets

Ho aggiornato un bios della mobo da windows con un'utility della Asus...

Ho buttato la mobo (bios saldato)...

Bè, nn è clamorosa, ma nn so se ho fatto di peggio, tendo a dimenticare le brutte esperienze...

(tanto la Asus A7V ai tempi pagata solo 400 carte nn mi era mai piaciuta...)

Se si parlava solo di software nn so, sono passato a linux da poco e con win tendo a formattare ogni 15 giorni lavorativi...

----------

## arturo.digioia

Beh, non e' una cosa tragica, ma mi e' successa stamattina. La notte scorsa ho ricompilato il kernel perche' quando ho aggiornato a 2.4.20 mi erano saltati masterizzatore e zip. Stamattina arrivo bel bello in facolta', installo il kernel, faccio un bel reboot, per ritrovarmi con un simpatico

KERNEL PANIC

Cosa e' successo? Semplice: ho compilato il supporto IDE come un modulo e il kernel non riusciva a montare la root partition. Per carita', ho risolto tutto con un boot da Knoppix, chroot e ricompilazione, ma non e' bello arrivare la mattina in ufficio e scoprire che non puoi lavorare perche' hai messo fuori uso il tuo PC da solo.

Comunque anche io avevo aggiornato la MB a casa con l'utility della ASUS (ovviamente senza alcuna necessita' di farlo) e, dopo aver cancellato il vecchio bios e copiato il nuovo, dava un errore in fase di verifica. Molto sudore freddo ma funziona ancora tutto (non mi chiedo il perche' e mi ritengo un miracolato).

Un altra volta ancora, mentre creavo un nuovo utente su un Alpha, ho per errore cambiato il proprietario a tutte le home di tutti gli utenti. Quindi adesso non posso che consigliarvi di evitare di fare questo:

#pwd

/home/andrea

#chown -R andrea:utenti * .*

Come potete immaginare questo comando cambia il proprietario a tutti i file di tutte le sottodirectory (anche i file nascosti). Il problema e' che fra i file che cominciano per . c'e' anche .. , quindi chown risale in /home e entra in tutte le sottodirectory. Per un istante ho avuto il terrore che risalisse a /, in quel caso sarebbero stati veramente carri amari.

ciao

----------

## KiTaSuMbA

L'altro ieri ho fatto una cretinata da quelle proprio "simpatiche"...

Stavano in una dir 2 file con lo stesso nome a parte ad un finale 1 o 2 che volevo spostare. Vado quindi con mv premo tab ed aggiungo un * alla fine per pigliare tutti e due in una botta. 

Solo che dimentico di mettere la dir di destinazione... Come potete capire, mv ha preso i due file come $1 ed $2 del commando sovrascrivendo il secondo col primo.... E vai ancora a scaricare quel secondo pezzo.

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Ginko

Ciao a tutti, qualche anno fa lavoravo

su un sistema in produzione con SunOS 4.1

e digitai "ifconfig -a le0". Come potete immaginare

non ricevetti risposta a tale comando  :Smile: 

Ovviamente non avevo la console attaccata...

In tedesco si dice "Ein reboot tut immer gut"

beh, mai come in quel caso  :Smile: 

  --Gianluca

----------

## m.mascherpa

a me invece è scappato uno spazio al posta sbagliato:

```
rm -rf /var/ log/ircd/
```

invece di

```
rm -rf /var/log/ircd/
```

ha creato qualche problema qua e la...  :Smile: 

----------

## akiross

tra tutti i disatri che ho fatto, quello che mi viene in mente e' stato quando, su il mio PRIMO 486 (ero felicissimo di averlo) ho attaccato al contrario l'amientazione della MB, visto che era alimentato AT....

la piastra s'e' fusa, e io mi sono tenuto il 286 finche' non mi e' arrivato un pentium 90, nell'era in cui uscivano i P2 a 450 MHz.

Non centra molto con i software, ma e' comunque un disastro.

Oppure quando con l'FDisk di MS ho eliminato la partizione di linux, con tutti i miei dati, mail, rubriche e programmi... un mese per riparare al disatro: ho dovuto modificare a mano il mbr.

Il lato positivo e' che adesso so molto piu' di prima si come funzionano le partizioni  :Laughing: 

Ciauz

----------

## teknux

tra le tante, una delle idiozie che mi viene in mente è stata quando, svolgendo esercizi di programmazione in C, ho sbatutto la testa per una giornata su un esercizio che non riusciva. durante l'ennesima ricompilazione con il comando

```
gcc -o nomefile nomefile.c
```

ho impunemente usato il tasto TAB per l'autocompletamento del nome del file e mi è venuto fuori un bel

```
gcc -o nomefile.c nomefile.c
```

cancellando il sorgente (che oltretutto neanche funzionava). insomma un centinaio di linee andate in fumo, niente di catastrofico ma frustrante   :Laughing: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## brainnolo

La perla più recente l'ho fatta ultimamente con parted, tentando di resizare la root, mentra la stavo usando. I dati non li ho persi, però ho dovuto spostare la root, riformattare (per creare la partizione che mi serviva) e rispostare la root. da martellarsi le gengive.

Tra le più dolorose è quando cancellai un esercizio fatto in Objective-C, ci avrò messo 1 settimana per farlo.. avevo un backup fatto per prova da una parte.. qualcuno mi ama.

La più bella è stata quando ho smadonnato 2 giorni appresso ad una patch che stavo facendo in un programma, quando ho scoperto che anziché fare while(1) per un ciclo infinito, scrissi while(0) (in C).

----------

## paolo

Io ero collegato in ssh con un server di produzione. Ho ricompilato sshd e l'ho killato senza pensarci troppo  :Sad: 

Un'altra volta su un'altra macchina di prod c'era il portsentry configurato male (da me!) e cercando di collegarmi alla ssh (22) mentre io sono solito spostarla su un'altra porta mi sono messo automaticamente in ipchains DENY  :Sad: 

----------

## blaze_

una volta installando OpenBSD, non so come, sono riuscito a spostare tutti

gli offset delle partizioni senza sapere neanche come ho fatto, incubo ;)

----------

## IgaRyu

Bhe la mia peggiore mi successe quando lavoravo ancora per l'esercito .... un tremendo rm /* .. addio disco  :Sad: 

Meno male che avevo i backups giornalieri  :Smile: )))

----------

## silverfix

bhè tra le tante puttanate che ho fatto.....

ricordo che in un periodo che mi aveva preso la smania del modding feci un buco di 12x12 nella parte laterale del case per una ventola che avrebbe dovuto spingere sulla cpu.... bhè senza fresa con la pazienza ho fatto un buco alla volta con il trapano..

indovinate un po? alla fine si è spaccata la fiancata a metà   :Evil or Very Mad: 

ne volete un altra? bhè mi serviva urgentemente winzozz (cause di forze maggiori.. tesi da laurea e prof. rompicoglioni fissati di sWordxp) ridimensionai la ext3 che conteneva debian...[mesi di finetuning, divx, parti di codice vario... (vedi exploits   :Wink:  ) MP3s..] con il tool del cd d'installazione di mdk... fu un disastro.. persi tutto.   :Twisted Evil: 

e ma ce ne sono molte altre   :Embarassed: 

----------

## cerri

Staccare la rete a un nodo Solaris in cluster: ero giustificato, la macchina era non raggiungibile nemmeno da seriale in quanto aveva la /tmp piena e il webserver continuava a cercare di scriverci dentro, ma avendo quel nodo i dischi sharati con un altro (scsi), sono riuscito a creare un doppio kernel panic su entrambi i nodi... a turno, prima l'uno poi l'altro...  :Smile: 

ma non potevo fare altrimenti!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cecco

Ieri mi dovevo collegare via wifi ad un access point per manutenzione con un portatile,  metto il solito indirizzo ip e provo a lanciare putty (client ssh, ero sotto win2k): non riesco ad entrare. Faccio un ping verso l'access point: un piaio di risposte affermative, poi richieste scadute. Rincontrollo l'indirizzo ip e la netmask, chiedendola al mio capo: sono giusti. Faccio un "arp -d" al prompt di win2k e riprovo a pingare come prima, e la risposta è molto simile.  Scopro che l'unico modo per poter lavorare in ssh è lanciare continuamente "arp -d" . Faccio un ciclo for "quasi" infinito (che non sapevo neanche che esistesse) in un prompt di windows mentre lavoro sull'access point  in ssh. Faccio tutto quello che dovevo fare, mi scollego, ma continuo a non capire. Il mio capo fa: "giusto per curiosità, proviamo a cambiare ip". Come lo cambio, tutto funziona liscio. A questo punto il mio capo dice di aver visto proprio accendersi la proverbiale lampadina sopra la mia testa: prima in ufficio per ristabilire il link con l'access point avevamo cambiato l'indirizzo di un link mettendo ovviamente lo stesso indirizzo del portatile! mi sono dato dell'imbecille per  dieci minuti. A mia discolpa anche il capo si era scordato. E in più era vernerdì quasi le 18 e 30.

Ciao.

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Giocare con il drivespace alla bella età di 8 anni, non vi dico che disastro   :Laughing: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Un'altra di bella è stata invertire i dischi rigidi per sistemare la situazione interna critica del pc e sovrascrivere brutalmente la mia povera vecchia Slackware   :Surprised: 

----------

## guydax

beh penso di aver battuto tutte le kakkiate della mia vita infilando una 512mb pc133 su uno slot ddr  :Wink:  non vi diko la puzza di bruciato e mi son perso sia la ram ke uno slot della mb  :Wink: 

----------

## bld

Ma non saprei da dove cominciare e dove finire, per questa mia mania di cambiare distribuzione ogni 8 giorni e montare tutto da capo forse.. ho avuto cmq solo

mandrake/redhat/slackware/freebsd(pochissimo 56 ore)/netbsd ( sul mio laptop perche gira solo quello ;P e cmq.. gira proprio bene) 

L'ultima puttanata esagerata era perdere tutto quello che avevo con fdisk..

Pero alla fine ho imparato un po! ah .. volete una bella?

Per installare Gentoo, sono stato chiuso in casa a provare e riprovare il stage3

per 59 ore ( le ho contate) ...

non sapevo configurare manco lilo 8 giorni prima  :Smile: 

Notte!

----------

## Dani Tsevech

59 ore? Che sei, radioattivo ora?   :Laughing: 

----------

## g

io una volta ho dato halt sulla shell sbagliata e ho spento un mio webserver a qualche km di distanza invece che il computer che avevo di fianco :\

----------

## Dani Tsevech

 *g wrote:*   

> io una volta ho dato halt sulla shell sbagliata e ho spento un mio webserver a qualche km di distanza invece che il computer che avevo di fianco :\

 

BWAHAHAHAHAHA questa è bellissima   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Luc@s

installarci winzoz

----------

## Josuke

giosto l'altro giorno ho notato che la partizione wincozzo del mio portatile aveva grossa crisi..ovviamente non mi sono stupito avvio winzozz ogni 2 mesi....e ho ben pensato di formattare....chiaramente mi son detto ...ma perchè non usare sto ghost per toshiba gentilmente offerto da quest'ultima?....La fretta mi è stata fatale, ho messo su sto cd..e (senza leggere nulla di quel che compariva sullo scherzmo...e son mona!!) ho avviato il rescue...fatto sta che sto simpaticissimo rescue mi ha ridisegnato le partizioni del pc...zappando anche la partizione gentoo....le balle di fraluca per rimettere tutto su! Per non parlare di lavoro di programmazione andato a remengo

----------

## Dani Tsevech

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> giosto l'altro giorno ho notato che la partizione wincozzo del mio portatile aveva grossa crisi..ovviamente non mi sono stupito avvio winzozz ogni 2 mesi....e ho ben pensato di formattare....chiaramente mi son detto ...ma perchè non usare sto ghost per toshiba gentilmente offerto da quest'ultima?....La fretta mi è stata fatale, ho messo su sto cd..e (senza leggere nulla di quel che compariva sullo scherzmo...e son mona!!) ho avviato il rescue...fatto sta che sto simpaticissimo rescue mi ha ridisegnato le partizioni del pc...zappando anche la partizione gentoo....le balle di fraluca per rimettere tutto su! Per non parlare di lavoro di programmazione andato a remengo

 

veneziano, sì?   :Laughing: 

----------

## almafer

beh,io ho rotto con una cacciavitata cambiando la ventola della cpu,alcune micropiste sulla scheda madre,la mia bella ecs che andava tanto bene,una volta ho installato mdk su un pc dove avevo due hd ed ho cancellato quello sbagliato,ma in fondo c'era winme sopra  :Laughing: 

----------

## Benve

volevo fare un rm -rf *~ per cancellare tutti i file temporanei in una dir. Ho invece fatto rm -rf ~.....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## enx89

Io volevo fare 

```
rm -R /temp/*
```

 ma ho schiacciato invio quando avevo digitato 

```
rm -R /
```

  :Sad:   :Sad:  ...ed ero root  :Confused:   :Confused:  !!

Risultato?!?!?!?! Avevo calcellato "solo" la cartella 

```
/bin
```

.

ho scaricato lo stage3 e ho estratto la cartella /bin e tutto ha ripreso a funzionare!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

ENz

----------

## Josuke

ahahah mmm no bolzanino  :Smile: 

----------

## marchino

Questa l'ho fatta dopo aver installato gentoo sulla nuova macchina e copiato la mia vecchia /home/marchino sul nuovo drive

# cd /home/marchino

# chown -R marchino *

# chown -R marchino .*   :Crying or Very sad: 

e sono diventato il proprietario di tutto il filesystem   :Mad: 

Ciao

----------

## AEn|gMa

Beh... rimanendo in tema di disastri...

fare l'halt di una macchina remota pensando di essere in locale... non è nemmeno una gran bella cosa

succede  :Smile: 

----------

## AEn|gMa

Questa mi è successa di recente: 

Per aggiungere una riga ad un file di configurazione ho usato: 

```
 echo "blah blah blah" > /etc/nomefile 
```

al posto ovviamente di: 

```
 echo "blah blah blah" >> /etc/nomefile 
```

Il risultato è comprensibile ma il danno non è stato grosso...

----------

## codadilupo

ok, non e' delle piu' belle, ma sono tre in sequenza... vi ricordate che 'sta notte ho detto che stavo facendo emerge -ue world ? bene.... sto per andare a letto e dico: "uhm... non ho voglia di lasciare su X... facciamo cosi'... finisco sto pacchetto, poi killo e riprendo da fb...." seee... scemo che sono, era -e ! ho ricominciato da capo  :Wink:  (lo so che c'e' il resume, ma alle 2.30 del mattino non m'e' sovvenuto, che volete farci).

Bon... sto per sdraiarmi sul letto, mi cadono gli occhi sul portatile e dico: "beh, questo non mi serve acceso" e lo spengo: era il dhcp server  :Wink: 

Ho riavviato il dhcp server*, ho ripreso emerge -ue world.... di nuovo senza -resume !  :Embarassed:   :Laughing:   :Wink: 

Non male, eh ?

Coda

*Come ? perche' ho un dhcp server su un portatile ? Perche' sono l'unico al mondo che non e' ancora riuscito a far funzionare gli eciadsl !!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## DuDe

Rimedio 3 dsichi scsi da 9 giga, fico! mi dico, quasi quasi provo un bel raid software , ma il mio alimentatore non aveva gli spinotti, vabbe' vado da un mio amico che ha un negozio di pc, cannibalizzo un alimentatore sfasciato, mi faccio il cavo.

Vado a casa, collego il cavo ad uno spjnotto libero, attacco i 3 ai dischi scsi, ed uno al 20 giga con sopra gentoo, appiccio, e ...... zap! fulminato i 4 dischi piu' il ctrl scsi le imprecazioni si sono sentite pure su giove morale, avevo invertito la +5 con la + 12 i dischi sono letteralmente esplosi! .

Un'altro episodio, riguarda un mio ex collega, ero a casa malato, mi chiama e mi fa' ao' s'e' piantato il PDC, vabbe, gli dico spengilo, e lui, da dove? come da dove, dal'interruttore, e sto qui che fa'? va' sul generale della sala macchine, e tira giu' l'automatico, risultato? mezza sede senza connettivita', banche incazzate, e 3 macchine da riinstallare via disaster recovery, capirete perche' dico ex collega!   :Shocked: 

----------

## active

Su un gateway remoto, installato presso una sede cisl, stavo cercando, via ssh, di vedere se si riuscivo a far uscire il gateway in IPv6 via ssh quando, invece di 'ip -6 route del default', ho dato

'ip route del default'

e fuori tutta la lan interna da internet!  :Very Happy: 

Una settimana circa dopo (che non avevo sentito notizie) sono andato in sede a vedere, beh se l'erano presa con Telecoz xkè non riuscivano più a navigare e si erano fatti sostituire il router   :Laughing: 

----------

## _Echelon_

Sin da piccolo mi è sempre piaciuto smanettare col pc.. non so quante volte ho reinstallato tutto il sistema da capo.. e questo succede anke ora ke ho 19 anni  :Razz:  Una settimana sono riuscito a installare gentoo (dallo stage1) e xp (come aggiornamento al 98 )  :Cool:  per ben 3 VOLTE ! Sapete qual'era l'errore ?? Mentre installavo grub, andavo a sovrascrivere il mbr di winzozz !!!  Un'altra volta, ho installato windows, che mi ha fatto lo scandisk in automatico sputtanandomi 1 partizione con gentoo... per fortuna sono riuscito a recuperare i dati con fsck... 

Mentre installavo ALSA seguendo la guida (e nel frattempo ricompilavo il kernel) non so ke casino ho fatto ma nn mi partiva + il pc: risultato dopo varie peripezie lo ho rifatto partire ma nn c'era modo di far andare il 3D... altra reinstallazione !!!

Potrei continuare per molto cmq  :Razz:  ehehe

AH ! Quella volta ke volevo installare windows!!! Infilo il mio floppino di installazione OEM che però mi formatta l'hard disk perchè nn riconosceva partizioni linuzzz ?!?!

----------

## DuDe

Giusto Giusto ieri sera, stavo smanazzando con il Makefile del kernel, bene, utilizzo un editor che si chiama THE che e' la copia di un editor che uso al lavoro con il quale mi trovo benissimo, digita qua digita la' sbaglio a scrivere e digito xx >Makefile  per fortuna che tale editor fa' un backup del file chiamandolo $nomefile~ 

Mentre un'altra volta, avavo finito di sistemare il toolchain che dopo svariate peripezie ero riuscito a costruire nell'atto di cancellare qualcosa, non avevo visto che stavo su / e do' un bel rm -rf * mi accorgo del danno e stoopo, ma ormai il danno era fatto! ergo rinstallzione e di nuovo a scornarmi col toolchain

----------

## koma

```
#rm /boot/bzImage (perchè poi? boh è n'abitudine malsana)

#cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzimage

#lilo -v (non ho lettop l'output)

#reboot

```

Ok ora corcifiggettemi pure :=)

----------

## shev

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok ora corcifiggettemi pure :=)

 

Per così poco? Se fossi da crocifiggere per una cosa del genere non resterebbero molti gentooisti in giro...  :Razz: 

----------

## koma

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   
> 
> Ok ora corcifiggettemi pure :=) 
> 
> Per così poco? Se fossi da crocifiggere per una cosa del genere non resterebbero molti gentooisti in giro... 

 

heheheh più che altro detto così sembra ke tu abbia fatto lo stesso errore   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per così poco? Se fossi da crocifiggere per una cosa del genere non resterebbero molti gentooisti in giro... 

 

concordo: all'inizio della mia carriera di gentooista (tre settimane fa)  - che, fra parentesi, e' praticamente la prima release che uso quotidianamene - ricordo che all'avvio leggevo sempre: your dma is not set bla bla bla etc... e, siccome non sapevo come farglielo settare in automatico all'avvio, avevo proceduto come segue:

$ nano -w /bin/udma

hdparm -d1 -A1 -m16 -u1 -a64 /dev/hda

[ctrl+x]

yes

e lanciavo il programma* a manina ad ogni avvio

... poi ho scoperto rc-update add hdparm default  :Rolling Eyes: 

*terminologia decisamente fuori quota  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## shev

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> heheheh più che altro detto così sembra ke tu abbia fatto lo stesso errore   

 

Naaa, sono un professionista io, non faccio questi errori   :Laughing: 

(solo perchè uso grub  :Wink:  )

----------

## paman

Mah, la più grossa sfiga hardware l'ho vista con il computer di un mio amico che l'anno scorso si è assemblato il pc da sè sperando di spendere meno. Per motivi non imputabili a lui si sono verificati, nell' arco di poco tempo, i seguenti eventi:

1) scheda video in panne senza un motivo chiaro

2) sostituita la scheda video, si scopre che la ram è difettosa

3) cambiata la ram, l'alimentatore è passato a miglior vita

4) sostituito l'alimentatore, anche la scheda madre lo ha lasciato a terra

5) non so cosa succederà quando cambierà la scheda madre.

Un altro pc è stato semi distrutto durante il cambio di case causa uso intensivo di _rivetti_ al posto delle viti, per cui si è reso necessario il trapano...

La cosa peggiore che mi è accaduta personalmente è stata attaccare al rovescio il connettore del floppy disk sul mio serverino (P90). Il floppy disk non è più utilizzabile e poichè non è possibile fare il boot da cd in caso di problemi sono costretto a smontare l'hd...

----------

## neon

Non è che questo tuo amico abita a Canneto di Caronia (ME)  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## popposoft

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

>  *g wrote:*   io una volta ho dato halt sulla shell sbagliata e ho spento un mio webserver a qualche km di distanza invece che il computer che avevo di fianco :\ 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHA questa è bellissima    

 

beh io non contento l'ho fatto due volte nel giro di 4 giorni...

allora ho deciso questo: alias reboot="echo Sei un pirla"

----------

## Panda

Qualche settimana fa non mi partiva il pc dopo un emerge -u development-sources... perche' per evitare di copiare il kernel in /boot ad ogni kernel ricompilato avevo fatto un link simbolico, ma ovviamente quando ho aggiornato le development-sources il kernel se ne e' andato...   :Razz: 

----------

## bld

Beh per rimanere in clima, la piu bella mia non me la ricordo.. ne faccio talmente tante. Ma quella che mi ha impressionato di piu in assoluto, era di un tizio che gli hanno regalato un pc con "rafredamento ad acqua" (non so come si chiama in italiano pero credo che ci siate arrivati). Alla cassa del computer cera un buco,  in alto a destra. Lui ha preso una bottiglia piena di acqua fredda, e imaginate cosa ha fatto? gia.. proprio cosi. Oviamente e' andato tutta a "pu***ne". il giorno dopo gli hanno comprato uno senza "raffrademanto ad acqua".

----------

## SteelRage

HD nuovo, backuppato tutto, spostato linuz... Bisognava solo reinstallare windowz per venire incontro ai parenti "Handicappati"...

Ero da mandrake... Avrei dovuto fare un semplice

```
rm -Rf /mnt/win_c/*
```

ma, siccome ero di fretta... è diventato un: 

```
rm -Rf /mnt/*
```

 :Embarassed: 

Addio a tutti i backup e 2-3 anni di documenti, log di IRC, ICQ, email *sigh*

----------

## Sparker

Recentemente ho cambiato MoBo, CPU, Case e portato RAM a 1GB perchè il mio vecchio PC si surriscaldava e si piantava. Credevo la CPU fosse giunta alla fine. Il giorno dopo aver ordinato i pezzi scopro che era la ventola dell'alimentatore che si bloccava...

Parte seconda: arrivati i nuovi pezzi frego il modulo da 512Mb di DDR a mio fratello e lo metto in dual-channel con uno nuovo. Gentoo parte senza problemi, ricompilazione del kernel e tutto funziona, solo qualche crash sporadico, "sarà il cambio di processore", penso. Windows invece non ne vuole sapere: a causa del cambio di MoBo non parte e l'installazione è impedita. Dopo una settimana mi rompo e da Gentoo con i driver captive lo rado al suolo. Durante la reinstallazione si pianta 5-6 volte. Alla fine riesco a completare ma non regge più di 5 minuti.

Il giorno dopo l'illuminazione. Effettuo un memtest: settore danneggiato.

Era il modulo di memoria che avevo fregato a mio fratello...

(sul suo pc si pianta ogni tanto, sul mio in dual channel gli errori si erano tipo centuplicati...)

----------

## shev

[i18n mode on]

 *bld wrote:*   

> "rafredamento ad acqua" (non so come si chiama in italiano pero credo che ci siate arrivati)

 

Tranquillo, hai usato una traduzione "quasi" giusta: si dice raffreddamento a liquido, ma la versione da te usata rende cmq bene l'idea  :Wink: 

[i18n mode off]

----------

## mtto

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> ...e son mona!!

 

La monata più divertente che ho visto è quando, nel negozio di informatica di un mio amico, ho visto entrare un signore incazzatissimo (e dall'aspetto un po' ...primitivo) perchè diceva che il figlio non riusciva a giocare con GP3 sebbene gli avesse comprato anche il volante! Alla richiesta di maggiori informazioni da parte del mio amico il tipo inveisce: "anche l'altro mio figlio che è esperto ha provato, le ruote sterzano, ma la macchina non si muove!"

E poi tirando fuori dalla tasca il mouse: "E poi 'sta specie di acceleratore ci scappa via ogni volta che lo pestiamo!!!"

Abbiamo riso con mal di pancia per un'ora....

----------

## silian87

hahahahahhaha

Comunque io ho lavorato per un estate in un negozio di computer e ne ho viste di cotte e di crude. Una ad esempio era di una coppia che insiteva che sul proprio computer ci fosse stato un virus (certo che avendo su contemporaneamente, non aggiornati, norton, mcafee, office 95, office 97 ed office 2000.......). 

Abbiamo controllato il computer piu' volte e reinstallato il tutto. Da noi tutto andava bene, ma poi lo riportavano dicendo che c'era un virus. Soluzione? Abbiamo chiesto di portarci anche la tastiere, ed abbiamo visto che il tasto di windows e la "E" erano bloccati, facendo si che si avviassero continuamente nuove finestre di explorer!!!!!!! hahahaah   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## hardskinone

 :Laughing: 

Io non ho mai commesso errori con un computer. Sono l'Utente perfetto. Il mio comando alla console e' Verbo e sacri sono i miei Digit... ehi! perche' il contenuto di /etc e' scomparso? E come mai nella /home non c'e' una cartella con il mio nome? MA CHE SUCC~"?>>||#{<_

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sasdo

questa è fresca fresca.... mi è capitato stamattina dopo un (lunghissimo) emerge --update portage....

alla fine di tutto faccio etc-update

e mi fido dei nuovi file di configurazione senza preoccuparmi molto per cui... y y y y y y y y y ....

e... tac! Ho dovuto rimodificare fstab, XF86Config, e tutt'un'altra fila che ora piano piano sto rimettendo a posto....

....zigh...

----------

## popposoft

dopo avere fatto questa cosa (che avevo già rimosso, mannaggia) ho formattato... ho fatto prima  :Razz: 

----------

## MadJackal

Nun sono al vostro livello, cmq...

Ai tempi del mio vecchio Pentium a 133 Mhz, presi una decisione.

Installare RedHat 7.

Tutto bene, almeno finchè non notai, mentre usavo *per caso* il vecchio 

caro fdisk (di Doz) la partizione estesa che ospitava linux ed ebbi la bella idea di crearci dentro una partizione DOS  :Sad: 

Risultato?

Tabella delle partizioni corrotta

Hard disk (da 1.2 Gb) da buttare.

Sob   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## stefanonafets

Per quanto riguarda i negozi di PC, ho lavorato al Mediaworld, e vi assicuro che ne ho viste di belle, come il tipo che arriva dicendomi che gli si era rotto il porta-bicchieri del pc al primo utilizzo, parlava del lettore cd, o la persona che una volta scelto il monitor mi disse, mentre gli indcavo i pc, "No grazie, la custodia rigida per il monitor non la voglio"...

Tutte cose successemi in prima persona...

Ce ne sono molte altre, ma nn mi pare il caso di continuare...  :Shocked: 

----------

## whitenoise

cazzate tante, ma ricordo con affetta una cazzata fatta più volte, una quindicina di anni fa......

amiga 500, cavo scart a 25 pin per il televisore. Il connettore sull'amiga è marchiato monitor. Penso: io il monitor non ce l'ho, devo attaccare la scart8) ! Cerco un altro connettore fisicamente compatibile ed ecco che trovo la seriale  :Very Happy: 

Accendo l'alimentatore ed ecco che il tv diventa nero........... guarda il floppy non funziona più.........................

e via al centro assistenza Mivar (comprensibile) e a quello della commodore (non ho mai scoperto perchè in quel modo si sfasciava il floppy......)  :Question: 

----------

## X-Drum

Qualche anno fa lavoravo in un negozio che vendeva computer in franchising con una "grossa" catena italiana....

Ebbene un giorno dopo aver ordinato una grossa quantita di pc di un determinato modello, poco dopo la loro consegna, l'ufficio tecnico ci informo' che era assolutamente necessario aggiornare il bios delle mobo...

Ma tale operazione era da fare con la versione del firmware,il programma,e le modalita' che indicavano loro.

La modalita' di aggiornamento non mi convinceva per niente: secondo loro si doveva utilizzare un'aggiornatore che girava sotto winkozz, invece del solito aggiornatore che gira sotto DOS (ma robe mai viste  :Shocked:  ). 

Dopo un rapido scambio di opinioni (litigio) con l'ufficio tecnico decido di dare ragione a loro, dopo tutto sono dei "TECNICI" vabbeh....

risultato dell'operazione: demolite 4 macchine!!! mobo inutilizzabili...

(si lo sarebbe stato meglio testare prima su una sola macchina ma avevamo fretta)  :Wink: 

Insomma un disastro alla fine per recuperare quelle macchine (fan...... all'ufficio tecnico) ho dovuto eseguire un'aggiornamento a caldo del bios

(mai sudato tanto in vita mia) operazione necessaria dato che secondo loro la colpa era nostra e quindi avremmo dovuto pagare l'operazione di riprogrammazione...

odio windoze e buona parte dei loro pseudo-tecnici

----------

## tolipth

Una volta mi sono fatto cambiare l'HD nuovo perche' in /dev/hdx non riuscivo a formattarlo,  poi ho scoperto  che passavo la stringa di emulazione scsi al boot proprio per quella periferica.   :Very Happy: 

Ecco il brutto di linux, dopo anni che funziona, quando serve, non riesco a ricordare come l' ho configurato.  :Laughing: 

edit:

Un' altro episodio e' quello di aver reinstallato Win2000(+ tutti i driver e programmi) per 3 volte perche' non avevo mai sentito parlare del virus BLAST*.

----------

## DottorFalken

Danno? Facile facile...

Danno doloso:

Ho giocato con un partizionatore e ho brasato senza colpo ferire 7 anni di vita... ma da allora ho imparato il concetto di "backup".

Danno colposo:

Un fulmine mi ha bruciato 3 HD (due non erano nemmeno montati nel case) ed erano 4 mesi che non facevo un backup (evidentemente ho capito il concetto ma ho ancora dei dubbi sulla frequenza con cui farli) e ho perso il "lavoro di 4 mesi"!

----------

## maiosyet

Uhm, vediamo...

L'ultima, una settimana fa o poco più, dando un etc-update, il computer mi chiedeva i file etc da resettare (tutti) , e io senza guardare dopo un po' ho cominciato a fare yes...yes...yes...

password di root? yes...

fstab? yes...

yes...

yes...

 :Shocked: 

Vuoi buttare una distro nel cesso? yes...

----------

## silian87

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Fatto lo stesso anche io a suo tempo... perso utenti passwords e fstab! Che disastro! Ci vorrebbe proprio un bel tool grafico per etc-uptade!

----------

## kaio

Beh la mia è stata quella di predisporre tutte le partizioni per un server, installarci su Gentoo e tutti i servizi configurati.

Dopo un paio di giorni di hardening e configurazione mi son accorto di non avere predisposto una partizione opportuna in un file system diverso da reiserfs che supportasse la quota disco per le mail ARGHHHH  :Neutral: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Ci vorrebbe proprio un bel tool grafico per etc-uptade!

 

<OT>

Svariati mesi fa mi ero imbattuto (nei forum internazionali) in un post che spiegava come usare tool grafici (es. kompare) per il merge dei file di configurazione con etc-update.

</OT>

----------

## pascalbrax

a nessuno e' capitato, dopo aver flashato un bios con il firmware sbagliato, di sostituire il chip con un altro preso da un'altra scheda madre solo perche' "sull'etichetta che lo stesso timbro dell'award... massi' dai... saranno uguali"... e vedere quest'ultimo prendere fuoco?   :Shocked: 

----------

## Cagnulein

 *Quote:*   

> 3 HD (due non erano nemmeno montati nel case)

 

me la spieghi?   :Laughing: 

----------

## stefanonafets

Vi è mai capitato di accendere un AMD athlon ThunderBird 900Mhz senza dissipatore, vdere il monitor che impazzisce durante la fase di boot, spegnere, sentire una 'strana' puzza di bruciato, aspettare 20 minuti che il processore non provochi ustioni gravi al tatto, smontarlo e vedere l'etichetta sotto tale cpu annerita dal calore???

A me sì, e dire che dopo tale operazione la cpu andava ancora!!!!  :Shocked: 

Poi ho buttato via tutto per via di una flasahata dell'eprom andata male, peccato che l'eprom era saldata sulla piastra madre...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## DottorFalken

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   3 HD (due non erano nemmeno montati nel case) 
> 
> me la spieghi?  

 

Volentieri.  :Smile: 

Ho un cassetto estraibile per HD e il 1° HD era nel cassetto.

Il fulmine arriva e mi strina l'alimentatore ma lo strina bene ovvero l'alimentatore "funzionava" sempre ma mandava tensione a "caso" verso gli HD. Quindi mi ha bruciato l'HD che era nel cassetto.  :Confused: 

Da furbone ho estratto il cassetto e c'ho messo un 2° HD. Strinato.  :Sad: 

Non contento ho estratto di nuovo il cassetto e c'ho messo un 3° HD. Strinato... e 3!  :Crying or Very sad: 

A questo punto ho capito... ma ormai...   :Idea: 

----------

## Luc@s

nn averci installato linux appena lo ho preso

----------

## xchris

non e' la piu' grande caxxata ma e' degna di merito.

Fresca fresca di questa mattina.

Ho messo su tempo fa il sistema di compilazione in RAM suggerita da "Fonderia" e ieri per motivi che non vi spiego ho voluto disabilitarla....

e come ho fatto?

ho messo un bel exit in bashrc nella dir /etc/portage.

A quel punto ho fatto alcuni  aggiornamenti leggeri tipo baselayout,sysvinit...ecc ecc

Risultato?

Pacchetti installati (per Portage) ma nessun file scritto.

Risultato Gentoo scassata  :Laughing: 

Dopo 15 minuti mi e' venuto il lampo di genio e con un po' di script mi sono recuperato tutti i pacchetti emersi per finta.

Ora e' tutto a posto... ma non trovarsi + /sbin/rc fa impressione  :Laughing: 

----------

## otaku

 *arturo.digioia wrote:*   

> #pwd
> 
> /home/andrea
> 
> #chown -R andrea:utenti * .*

 

```
#pwd

/p2p

#chown -R p2p:p2p .* (visto che dovevo cambiare .aMule .nicotine e varie)
```

vi lascio immaginare com'è andata  :Razz: 

comunque di cose ai limiti del reale dovrei averne fatte un bel po'  :Wink:  (sono un fermo sostenitore della sperimentazione ad ogni costo ... diciamo che ho imparato quello che so a furia di far saltare sistemi operativi  :Razz: )

se mi ricordo qualcos'altro di clamoroso non tarderò a postarlo (:

@codadilupo: haehhehe e quella volta che al milug ho fatto una partizione da 2G per la root di gentoo  :Razz:  accorgendomene solo quando finì lo spazio?  :Razz:  hahaha onestamente ci sono rimasto davvero male credevo di aver riempito 20G con uno stage 3 heehehe la testa la testa....

----------

## starise

Avevo i dischi cosi partizionati:

hda1 - Windows XP

hda10 - home

dovevo formattare home, siccome ho il brutto vizio di scrivere veloce e premere altrettanto velocemente invio senza avere il tempo di guardare quello che avevo scritto, ho fatto:

mke2fs -j /dev/hda1

.....e fu cosi che dissi addio a windows  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *starise wrote:*   

> (...)
> 
> .....e fu cosi che dissi addio a windows 

 

Non e' andata poi cosi' male allora  :Wink:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## CLod

provare partition magic?  :Sad: 

----------

## evil_getta

Errore mio su RedHat 7.2:

```
rm -rf /bin
```

invece di

```
rm -rf bin
```

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Rimediato reinstallando il sistema base.

Errore parzialmente mio:

- Situazione HD: 3 partizioni, 1° Windows98, 2° backup, 3° Mandrake 7.0

- Reinstallo Windows98, mi chiede formatto "c:", e io dico "SI"

- Situazione HD: 3 partizioni, 1° Formattato FAT32, 2° Formattato FAT32, 3° nn allocato

Ai tempi nn usavo internet, facevo pochi backup su dischetti, nn avevo masterizzatore, e nn conoscevo i programmi per recuperare i dati da HD, risultato:

perso tutto quello che avevo fatto in due anni... OK, stavo praticamente quasi solo giocando con il pc, ma perdere i salvataggi di Final Fantasy 7 fuori dal dungeon finale... o tutte le avventure che avevo preparato per D&D... E' stato uno shock! Ancora adesso fa male...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Arixx

Mi è capitato di dare 

rm -R /usr

invece di

rm -R usr/

Meno male che ho bloccato la cancellazione in tempo...ho salvato i distfiles (ho un 56k, vedere sparire 1,8GB di pacchetti è da suicidio...meno male che non è successo)

----------

## Tiro

montare alimentatore rotto (che avrei usato i pezzi di ricambio) su vecchio amd athlon per sbaglio...

la scheda madre ha cominciato a bruciare!

RIMEDIO:

alimentatore e scheda madre e processore nella pattumiera onde evitare di sbagliarmi una seconda volta...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Giambo

Entro come root su un bel serverozzo e, chissa' perche':

```

# cd /

# !ch

```

Purtroppo l'ultimo comando era "chown -R luser:luerz" o qualcosa del genere  :Laughing: 

Sono riuscito a CTRL-C quasi in tempo ...

Ad un tale, del quale mi fidavo, avevo dato la PW di root per gestire Astaro (Linux-Firewall con interfaccia WEB).

Purtroppo ha avuto la brillante idea di fare un forward della porta 443 (https) su una macchina interna alla LAN.

Come risultato non si poteva piu' gestire il FW, e mi sono dovuto fare qualche centinaio di Km per resettare la configurazione "in-loco"  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Una volta, al colmo della frustrazione, ho dato un calcio ad un PC il quale ha fatto un buco nel muro. Proprio li' vicino c'erano due o 3 CD della SuSE 5.qualcosa (O 4.qualcosa, boh ?). Ho quindi deciso di provarla, piallando il Windows che cosi' tanto mi aveva fatto arrabbiare. Questa e' stata la mia entrata nel mondo di Linux  :Smile: 

Ah, il PC in questione e' sopravvissuto a innumerevoli formattazioni, reinstallazioni e possibili distribuzioni. All'inizio di quest'anno e' andato in pensione (Faceva da FW, DNS, ...) e andra' a servire un nuovo padrone nel Togo !

----------

## otaku

una volta il mio prof di informatica del biennio trovandosi di fronte ad una password di un documento word, continuava a reinserire la pass di win e di office non capendo perche non gliela accettava...

uno dice vabbbè usi windows perchè è comodo e facile... ma questa è violenza  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Trifaux666

beh... 

- ho segato mea sponte la dal mio pc la Suse perchè un bel giorno dal boot in poi non funzionava piu' la tastiera... peccato che non dipendeva da suse ma dal bios perchè la tastiera era usb.. dopo ho cominciato con gentoo

- per montare un lettore cd, mi stavo arrabbiando: non si infilava bene.... ho fatto l'errore di spingerlo veramente con poca grazia (dietro c'era la mainboard): tutto da rifare

- ho cancellato windows quando ero piccolo ed avevo un p166: non ho mai capito nemmeno come ho fatto

- ho montato il cavo flat di un floppy al contrario, ma grazie a dio non è successo nulla... c'era solo il floppy acceso a mo' di semaforo.

- sempre quando ero piccolo, ho portato un monitor crt in assistenza per ben 5 volte perchè l'immagine era disturbata, ma in sede tecnica non succedeva: la colpa era di un alimentatore messo la' vicino

- le prime volte che usavo la shell:

      $  mv * ./subdirectory

      mv: cannot move ./subdirectory to a subdirectory to a subdirectory of itself, aborting --> credendo che non avesse spostato nulla

      $  rm -rf ./subdirectory

      ----- 800 mega di roba introvabile buttati.... ed avevo reiserfs così me la sono presa la' -----

----------

## federico

 *Trifaux666 wrote:*   

> - ho montato il cavo flat di un floppy al contrario, ma grazie a dio non è successo nulla... c'era solo il floppy acceso a mo' di semaforo.

 

Questo l'ho fatto anche io parecchie volte perche' un tempo non tutti i cavi erano segnati a dovere e non tutti i floppy si montavano dallo stesso lato...

----------

## rota

a me e' suicesso di tutto....la cosa piu tranquilla ...e che ma preso fuocho il PC...perche avevo un filo scopertp..

----------

## RexRocker

windows 95 - utility che comprimeva il disco - figo!!!

ok pulizia... ma che cazz.... e questo file da 800MB *.sys che è.... vabbe dai "click"+del

riavvio....

niente... tutto pulito.... *panico* *urla di mio padre*

*prenotazione biglietto guatemala*

questa è una di quelle che mi ricordo, poi con linux ho perso il conto, ormai ho formattato / reinstallato talmente tante volte che ho perso il conto..

Un'altra è stata un monitor 15 pollici CRT sul quale stavo installando MDK l'immagine si è allargata a dismisura, poi è implosa lasciando solo un filetto al centro dello schermo, poi si è spento ed una colonna di fumo è uscita da dietro il monitor rendendo la stanza paragonabile a Rovigo d'autunno...

per il resto cose tipo reboot da remoto per testare la connessione senza attivarla al boot e simili sono all'ordine del giorno  :Smile: 

----------

## rota

acnhe a me a fatto lo stesso scehrzzo ..avevo un scermo...che aveva fatto corto cirucuito ....e a momenti ci rmanevvo...

----------

## luna80

2 mesetti fa trovo NELLA MIA HOME un "file" /usr/share e mi chiedo cosa cavolo ci facesse li, così senza pensarci su troppo gli ho dato un bel #rm -r /home/luna80/usr/share

 :Confused: 

che idiota!!!!!

era un link simbolico!!!

poi ho risolto copiando la /usr/share da un'altro pc (che aveva grosso modo gli stessi programmi installati)...ogni tanto salta ancora fuori una qualche gabola ma mi basta riemergere il pacchetto e tutto torna a filare liscio, in ogni caso mi chiedo ancora cosa ci facesse quel link simbolico nella mia home e non so neppure come ho potuto non controllare che tipo di file fosse!!!!

----------

## Giambo

 *rota wrote:*   

> a me e' suicesso di tutto....la cosa piu tranquilla ...e che ma preso fuocho il PC...perche avevo un filo scopertp..

 

Pure a me e' capitato. Piu' o meno. Avevo monato un p200 o giu' di li' per fare da NAT, DHCP, fileserver, FW, ...

Un giorno noto che e' lento a rispodere, che va' a scatti.

Lo apro e scopro che si era bloccata la ventola del processore e, credo a causa del calore, i fili che portano ai leds, beeper, "turbo", ... avevano preso fuoco ed erano tutti anneriti e bruciacchiati  :Smile: 

Pero' la macchinetta ha continuato a fare il suo lavoro per piu' di un anno ... Veniva pure staccata brutalmente dalla presa della corrente per lasciare lo spazio all'aspirapolvere  :Shocked:  !

----------

## `xin`

un paio di settimane fa, stavo facendo un bzippone delle mbox di mail.app (macosx) per poi convertirle in maildir e darle in pasto a courier, avevo creato una cartella temporanea, vado per svuotarla, rm -rf *, senza ricordarmi che due righe sopra avevo fatto un cd .., ossia ho cancellato tutta la posta di 1 anno (con circa un centinaio di email importantissime e un 500-600mila di mailing-lists), ho passato il resto della giornata a invocare vari dei quando mi viene in mente che non molto tempo prima cercando di fare la stessa cosa avevo creato un archivio... fortunatamente l'ho trovato e ripristinato il tutto, danni: perso l'ultimo mese di posta..

----------

## lotti

collegare il front panel delle prese audio all'usb..... poi collegare il connettore accendere.. e scheda madre bruciata DHO!

----------

## Occasus

mi sembra che questo topic mi potri sfortuna. non ho mai causato problemi molto fastidiosi fino ad ora.

pasticciando con le configurazioni ho trasformato i fonts in mostri  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## rota

@`xin` fatti un bell beckup ....

----------

## X-Drum

 *lotti wrote:*   

> collegare il front panel delle prese audio all'usb..... poi collegare il connettore accendere.. e scheda madre bruciata DHO!

 

pork che sfiga  :Sad: ((

Io ne ho una nuova fresca fresca ma con lieto fine:

Ieri mi sono arrivati Case PSU e Dissipatori nuovi, allora mi sono rimboccato

le maniche ed ho iniziato a "travasare" il pc dal vecchio case a quello nuovo.

Ma prima di montare la mobo sul case nuovo dovevo rimuovere il vecchio dissi

un boxed intel per P4 

(nota: mobo+cpu+dissi non sono mai stati smontati e verificati perche' li avevo presi da un amico )

Allora rimuovo la clip e inizio pianissimo a cercare di togliere il dissi da sopra la cpu,

ma questo nn ne vuol sapere di venire via...."ma caspio tutti i fermi sono stati tolti..mah.."

allora pian pian continuo, tanto penso "la cpu è attaccata al socket ed il dissi è solo appoggiato al core", 

finalmente dopo alcuni minuti di indicibili sofferenze il dissi viene via, guardo immediatamente in direzione 

del socket E NON VEDO NULLA...........NON VEDO LA CPU!!!! argh!!!

"ma dove'???" :O

guardo il dissi ed è attaccatta (o meglio saldata) li!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :OOOOO

e ha 6 piedini stortati!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :OOOOOO

tragedia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ma come *autocensura* è possibile che una cpu si stacchi dal *autocensura* socket!?!??!

mai successo in anni di assitenza su macchine ridotte in fin di vita mah!

vabbeh allor armato di santa pazienza con un cacciavite ed un foglio di carta ho sistemato

i 6 piedini stortati alla meno peggio sudando freddo,

pulisco il core della cpu (che era in condizioni pietose), applico uno strato di pasta termoconduttiva

metto il nuovo super-tammarro dissipatore  :Very Happy:  (Zalman CNPS7000B-Alcu), rimonto il tutto

è il pc parte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG è un miracolo!!!! ma che *autocensura*!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## otaku

@ X-Drum: hehehe a un amico che abita nel palazzo è successa una cosa +/- simile, solo che ha rotto uno o 2 piedini  :Razz: 

usa sempre questo processore da un anno e più, e non sembra dargli problemi hahahahaha  :Very Happy: 

Per fortuna che dopo anni di progresso tecnologico solo con l'amd64 si è arrivati ad un assemblaggio della cpu accettabile.

Ogni volta che monto un pc ad un amico e devo fissare il dissipatore alla mobo sudo sette camicie, perche ho il costante timore che mi scappi il cacciavite  :Razz: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Eh... io sono per la filosofia: smontando si impara  :Very Happy: 

Allora avevo un poderoso 486 con ancora il pulsante "turbo" che se la memoria nn mi inganna, doveva servire ad attivare/disattivare il coproc matematico. Un giorno win95 andava più lento del solito e così, nell'attesa, inizio a fare on off con il suddetto tastino, decretando dopo poco il blocco del PC. Al riavvio... beh non ci fù riavvio. Mobo bruciata.

FF di numerosi anni

Portatile con HD esterno. Mi sto guardando un film ed ho anche emule che felice lavora. Ad un certo punto una luce arancione dal portatile: orpo la batteria. Mi precipito sotto il tavolo. Azz la presa non entra... Ideona proviamo a far cambio con quest'altra spina. Mi rialzo e sento il disco esterno e RINCOMINCIA a frullare. Gelo risultato 2 partizioni sputtanate [musica e Incoming di emule]. Dati recuperati al 70% grazie ad apposita utility. COsa ho imparato? metti le etichette ai cavi di alimentazione.

Server con RAID1 sw. L'idiota [non io] che ha installato il server ha attivato il RAID1 SW su tutte le partizioni tranne che sulla home [un genio, considerato che è un fileserver]. Beh copia di quà, attiva  raid1 di là , controlla il raid device, ricopia i file; file not found... Gelo df /home 100% Argh... Dio benedica le cartucce di backup ed il fatto che fossero solo le 10 d mattina, un'ora scarsa di lavoro perso. Cosa ho imparato? un tar in più di quello che stai per modificare non è mai una perdita di tempo. E far da sè è meglio che affidare i lavori a degli incompetenti.

----------

## gutter

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Cosa ho imparato? un tar in più di quello che stai per modificare non è mai una perdita di tempo. E far da sè è meglio che affidare i lavori a degli incompetenti.

 

Stai iniziando a parlare come un sistemista di vecchia data e la cosa inizia a preoccuparmi  :Laughing: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Stai iniziando a parlare come un sistemista di vecchia data e la cosa inizia a preoccuparmi 

 yeah bofh inside  :Very Happy:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nightshadow

cosi a occhio direi che la mia piu grande idiozia e' stata.. comprarlo!  :Smile: )

----------

## faber

erano i tempi di dos 6.2, e cominciavano ad uscire i primi lettori cd-rom per pc a prezzi umani.

mi presento casualmente una mattina d'estate dal mio compagno di scuola fortunato possessore di un pc con cdrom che io non avevo, a circa 11-12 anni, con una cartellina trasparente con dentro cd di una rivista con giochi da provare (credo fossero i primi numeri de Il mio computer.. ah la fanciullezza). 

volevo provare un gioco di macchine, di cui adesso non ricordo il nome, ma era ambientato a Laguna Seca, e mi serviva spazio.

alche' mi metto alla ricerca di roba da cancellare e vedo una directory (le cartelle non c'erano ancora a quei tempi  :Smile:  chiamata tipo sysromdrv, che ovviamente (a posteriori) contiene i driver del lettore cd.

deltree sysromdrv

e il lettore non funziona piu'

improvvisamente mi ricordo dei miei impegni urgenti, mi alzo e mi dileguo nella notte (anche se non era notte)

----------

## Little Cash

Classico: rm -rf / 

Ovviamente da root. 

Ovviamente doveva essere ./

Ovviamente ero spatto da 0 a 10 11 ....

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Apetrini

Una sera torno a casa tardi e decido di alzare la frequenza della mia cpu gia overcloccata...

siccome avevo una Athlon xp 2000 ed era bloccato il moltiplicatore dovevo fare collegamenti tra alcuni "punti" direttamente sulla cpu.

Come al solito per fare questo tipo di lavori usavo la matita...

Quella sera pero non mi sono piu ricordato che il tratto che congiungeva i 2 "punti" dovevo farlo laterale e non dritto visto che c'era la protezione messa da amd (in pratica un buco nel quale se entrava materiale conduttore la cpu andava a remengo) ...

Messo su ...

Un scopiettio accompagnato da un odore strano fece morire la mia cpu.

E' l'unica cpu che ho bruciato.

----------

## Ic3M4n

sto installando una nuova macchina con su gentoo. raid1 di tutto il sistema in varie partizioni, root, var usr/portage home... 

seguo l'handbook ogni tanto ed ogni tanto i miei appunti sul raid, che sebbene l'abbia fatto qualche  volta ogni tanto ho qualche dubbio. 

compilo il kernel, imposto l'utente, metto grub. tutto ok... riavvio

kernel panic dopo aver impostato i device raid.   :Shocked:  devo aver sbagliato qualcosa... riavvio con knoppix (il live di gentoo non si avviava) e ricontrollo tutto quello che ho fatto. cambio un po' di cose di mdadm, ricontrollo. riavvio, almeno una decina di volte, e sempre la solita solfa.

preso dalla disperazione mi metto alla ricerca di info e capito in un thread nel forum internazionale con uno con il mio stesso problema, il titolo con [solved] mi fa ben sperare! continuo nella lettura e dopo un po' gli chiedono se ha compilato il supporto per il filesystem nel kernel. IO: cavolo, non sarò così scemo da non averlo messo... controlliamo per scrupolo...

ed in effetti adesso funziona tutto.    :Laughing: 

----------

## funkoolow

staccando l'alimentazione di un hd che oppeneva troppa resistenza ho letteralmente strappato il connettore dalla parte dell'hd. L'euforia per il dominio sull'inerte materia è durato qualche secondo al massimo, tempo di realizzare il disastro, immediatamente dopo ha prevalso la supplica telefonica al tecnico elettronico qua sotto casa.

dio benedica il saldatore.

----------

## strites

con un computer senza linux...

windows xp: tenerlo acceso e collegato 7 minuti alla rete senza firewall ne nulla per aggiornare dei firmware.

Risultato: sasser

Macintosh: giocherellare con un editor binario di dischi (a random, erano 2 mesi che avevo un computer...)

risultato: os partito

----------

## lucapost

qualche anno fa, sicuramente aver rimosso python dalla mia gentoo.

----------

## djinnZ

divertente... per sistema operativo:IMOS V

```
sequenza di avvio sbagliata (reload con un backup nel drive)
```

 reinstallazione sistema

CPM

```
erase <directory>
```

 tutti i file della directory principale cancellati

MSDOS (2.0)

```
idem
```

UNIX

```
rm * *
```

disastro totale

windows (3.11)

```
essermi fidato dell'aver nascosto i documenti in una partizione dedicata
```

ed arrivato il cretino si sono trasformati tutti in una unica copia dello stesso documento

windows 9x in prossimità di una scadenza importante ho installato un programma (nota banca dati del piffero per il calcolo delle dfferenze retributive)

```
alla fatidica richiesta di aggornare le librerie di sistema rispondo si
```

ed ha piallato il sistema sostituendo le librerie con quelle di windows 3.11, tra l'altro non mi ero segnato il codice di programmazione della centralina telefonica perché era memorizzato nel computer...

windows xp

```
quando un imbecille di mia conoscenza mi ha chiesto se poteva vedere un documento che aveva sulla penna usb e gli ho detto di si
```

(due giorni a reinstallare tutto, linux compreso)

windows xp

```
aver tentato di installere uno scenner mustek 1200 ub plus
```

solita reinstallazione

linux 

```
esser passato a gentoo
```

  :Laughing: 

hardware:NCR tower 

```
dovendo sconnettere il controller ho dimenticato di staccare la batteria
```

 ed ho scoperto che 12V fanno male, tanto

server attuale (appena assemblato) avvio per l'ultima prova ma 

```
dimentico il connettore delle ventole penzoloni
```

 e quello va a sbattere contro il case metallico; alimentatore ed MB bruciata

tentando di rimettere a posto il computer di un amico (ventola del dissipatore andata) 

```
dimentico il più vecchio trucco da assemblatore bastardo (un quintale di pasta conduttrice accuratamente spalmata anche attorno allo zoccolo)
```

 e rimuovendo il processore faccio finire la pasta nello zoccolo

Per me quella di unix resta memorabile ed è facile facile.

----------

## marziods

un anno fa, gentoo perfettamente funzionante, necessità (chissa perchè) di aumentare l'inacessibilità hai dati del sistema... (già avevo la home cryptata) mi viene la bella idea di inserire una password sul disco... riusultato: mi risveglio il giorno dopo ed ho dimenticato la password... disco inutilizzabile e dati irrecuperabili se non pagando un 100$ ... purtroppo il giorno dopo partivo per un luogo non raggiungibile da connessioni veloci... un incubo!!!

nb: il disco inutilizzabile lo sbloccherò un giorno... ma probabilmente non mi ricordero la password della home!!!

----------

